# Метостазы в костях и печени



## Юлия. (22 Окт 2009)

*Метостазы в костях и печени..Помогите....*

здраствуйте, моей маме 57 лет, у нее 6 лет назад удалили  рак ободочной кишки 3 стадии. Операция прошла удачно, не было метостаз и были чистые лимфоузлы.   Сняли  инвалидность и мы  все успокоились, думали, что всё это выздоровление. 

С января 2009 года у мамы  появился кашель который лечили около 3-х месяцев. Далее появились боли в позвоночнике и костях. Поставили диагноз остеохондроз, хотя делали снимки, брали кровь (СОЭ 58) и отправляли к онколагам. Онкологи ничего не обнаружили, посоветовали лечиться у терапевта. Температура постоянно держится 38, хотя это им тоже не о чем не говорило. 

В августе сами поехали в Казанский онкоцентр - метостазы в костях и в печени размером 134х93 мм с кальценозом в структуре. На сегодняшний момент прошли 3 курса химии экзорума в комбинации с 5-фтуроцилом и бондроната. После третьего курса мама вообще перестала ходить, боли в спине сильные. Результаты анализов никто не говорит, и вообще их могут держать в секрете??? Не знаем, что делать дальше, может химию прекратить, т.к. её вводят 46 часов. Может лучше делать лучевую терапию??? Никто ничего не говорит. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста...


----------



## kobi (22 Окт 2009)

Юля, очень тяжело давать советы, не видя  КТ. Надо точно знать, что произошло с метостазами в печени после химии, как они изменились...
Все-таки попоробуйте поговорить с вашими онкологами, они вели Вашу маму.


----------



## Юлия. (22 Окт 2009)

Вот результаты комп.томографии 25.08.09: Базальный отделы легких без очеговых и инфильтративных изменений. Плевральные синусы свободны. Во всех костях определяется множественные очаги неоднородного склероза и дуструкции до 42мм в позвонках и до 50мм в ребрах с разрушением кортикального слоя и выходом за пределы кости мягкотканного компонента.  Дополнительные образования в мягких тканях,в брюшной стенке и поясничной области не определяются. Печень обычных размеров, формы и положения. В правой доле определяется бугристое гиоденсивное образование 134х93мм с кальцинозом в структуре. Перифокально обределяются множествнные анологичного характера очаги до 18мм. ВПЖП не расширены. Желчный пузырь не увеличен, стенка не утолщена,содержимое гомогенное. Холедох не расширен. Солизенка обычных размеров,формы и положения структура однородная. Поджелудочная железа обычных размеров,формы и положения. Структура однородная. Вирзунгов проток не расширен. Воротная и селезеночная вены не расширены. Правый надпочечник обычных размеров,формы и положения. В левом надпочечнике определяется гиподенсивное образование 19х16мм, при в/в КУ плохо накапливает контраст. Почки обычной формы, расположение,размеров.
Структура неоднородная за счет единичных кист до 22мм. ЧЛС не деформированы, без признаков эктазии,содержат единичные конкременты до 3мм. Мочеточники б/О. Аорта И НПВ обычных размеров.  Л/у брюной полости и забрюшинного пространства достоверно не увеличены.
  Уважаемый доктор, как могут измениться метостазы?? Нам сказали что уменьшаться они не могут...что вы скажите по результатам томографии, все безнадежно???....Стоит добавить что у мамы после первой химии сломалась рука,на сегодняшний момент прооперировали,поставили пластину. Говорят что перелом остеопороза, а не онкологический...


----------

